# My 1899 Crescent #18 shaft-driven chainless ladies bike



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

Picked up this lovely 1899 Crescent #18 shaft-driven chainless ladies bike on Craigslist for $250. I've got a wooden laced fender on it's way, the wheels have been trued and it's overall condition is sturdy and fully functional. I'll be putting a set of Robert Dean tires on it and replacing the saddle and pedals with period correct ones. I should have it ready to roll for the upcoming Antique Autos show in September. I'm leaving the original "barn find" look intact and not doing a restoration. Does anyone have a sense of what the value will be when it is done and rideable?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

Probably will be worth $700-$800 would be more if rear gear housing was still there.... you will have about $900 invested by then... Tires $300, pedals, $200, saddle $150-$200


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah I figured as much, but the fun of riding it in parades is priceless!


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

I took a close look at the 1899 catalog. I'm not sure if there was a gear box on this model. Here's a link: 
http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_picture.cgi?comp=howiebik&pic=000000000000007386&part=000000000000008202


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe the catalog image was exposing the gears, for more detail....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 13, 2015)

talesofthesevenseas said:


> Yeah I figured as much, but the fun of riding it in parades is priceless!




so true! It's a kool bike! Where you at?


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

Northern California. If anyone is interested in the event, it's a ton of fun and they are happy to have more antique bikes and replica bikes: http://historysanjose.org/wp/events/antique-autos/ and email Allan Greenberg at allang@pacbell.net


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

We will be there in period clothing with the 1899 Crescent chainless, a 1918 Scott British ladies bike, a 1934 or 36 Iver Johnson Super Mobike, an early 1800s inspired "hobby horse" built out of wood by a friend and an 1880s inspired quad cycle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 13, 2015)

Sounds like fun!
I need to figure out how to get a costume together.


----------



## talesofthesevenseas (Jul 13, 2015)

A lot of men use traditional men's golf attire for bicycle costumes


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 13, 2015)

Interesting...


----------



## KevinsBikes (Sep 4, 2017)

Is this the same year and model you think?


----------

